# MACA - Crime Analysis conference



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts will be holding their annual training conference from May 16-19 at the Hyannis Four Points Sheraton Hotel and Golf Resort on Cape Cod. There will be instructional tracts for new and experienced crime analysts and for police command staff.

A special rate of only $75 is available for CJ students! If you are looking to get into law enforcement but don't necessarily want to be a police officer crime analysis is a growing field.

If you are a police executive or future police command officer and you are looking to use crime analysis and COMSTAT in your department this is the best place to start.

This is a great opportunity to network with a wide variety of law enforcement officials, crime analysts and academic professionals in the CJ community. The hospitality suite is second to none.

Tuition is under $300 for 4 days of training, some meals are included as well as refreshments. The hotel rate is only $99 per night. This is an incredible value.

MACA is a great organization and this is one of the best training conferences around:

http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/conference2006/index.html


----------

